# schachbrett



## edition (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte gerne ein Schachbrett realisieren, ohne Figuren

Aber ich schaff es nichtmal mit dem perspektiv Dings das Rechteck so hinzukriegen , dass es gut is *ggg*

Hat jemand eine idee, wie man das Schachbrett am besten realisieren könnte?

Freue mich auf haufenweise antworten ^ ^

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

Mach das Schachbrett in der Aufsicht; leg dir dazu einen Hilfsraster an der gewünschten Größe an unter "Voreinstellungen - Hilfslinien, Raster und Slices", unter "Ansicht - Einblenden" anzeigen lassen und unter "Ansicht - Ausrichten an - Raster" aktivieren.
Füll mit rechteckigen Auswahlen die Felder in den gewünschten Farben, wende Filter, Brushes, Strukturen oder sonstiges an, bis das Schachbrett deinen Wünschen entspricht.

Such dir anschließend im Netz ein Bild von einem Schach- oder sonstigem Brett das in der Perspektive zu sehen ist, in der du dein Schachbrett haben willst. Das kannst du dann als Orientierung verwenden, um dein Schachbrett mit "Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Verzerren" in die richtige Perspektive zu bringen.


----------



## edition (11. Dezember 2007)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Mach das Schachbrett in der Aufsicht; leg dir dazu einen Hilfsraster an der gewünschten Größe an unter "Voreinstellungen - Hilfslinien, Raster und Slices", unter "Ansicht - Einblenden" anzeigen lassen und unter "Ansicht - Ausrichten an - Raster" aktivieren.
> Füll mit rechteckigen Auswahlen die Felder in den gewünschten Farben, wende Filter, Brushes, Strukturen oder sonstiges an, bis das Schachbrett deinen Wünschen entspricht.
> 
> Such dir anschließend im Netz ein Bild von einem Schach- oder sonstigem Brett das in der Perspektive zu sehen ist, in der du dein Schachbrett haben willst. Das kannst du dann als Orientierung verwenden, um dein Schachbrett mit "Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Verzerren" in die richtige Perspektive zu bringen.



ok...und du denkst mit verkrümmen bring ich das so gerade hin?


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja.
Leg dir dein Orientierungsbild in eine Ebene darunter und verschiebe die Verzerrungseckpunkte an die Ecken vom Brett im Orientierungsbild.


----------



## edition (11. Dezember 2007)

geschafft ^^ juhu


----------

